# Omega Watches?



## CharlieJ (Jul 19, 2006)

I have just got a new watch for my birthday, I have an Omaga Speedmaster Legend, the watch is so nice to wear It looks so nice, I was just wondering If you guys have watches and what one's do you have?






One example




My watch


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine is a sundial that weighs a ton, chafes my wrist, and doesn't work as well when it's cloudy.....but at least I don't have to spend money on batteries!


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone who would spend $2000+ for a watch to give 
as a gift to a kid (no offense meant here - you ARE a kid) 
is crazy as far as i am concerned.

BTW - your watch cost more than a new Intel macbook!


----------



## ora (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a Tissot PR50 titanium. Very nice and lightweight watch but very reasonably priced.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a Seiko divers watch that i bought with my 
tax refund check about 20 years ago - price was $280

I also have two Suunto wristop computers.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 19, 2006)

A new Omega Speedmaster Legend, eh?  Well, I can out brag you, kid.
My mommy and daddy just bought me a new Porsche 911 Carrera Cabriolet, just for taking out the garbage!  So there!   
P.S.  And the gearshift knob's got a 20 carat perfect cut DeBeers diamond set into it!
P.P.S.  And in the glove box, is a matched pair of custom made platinum plated Beretta automatic pistols with my name in 24 carat gold, which I'm free to use to blow my friggin' brains out if I scratch my new Porsche 911 Carerra Cabriolet!  
Bet ya can't beat THAT, ya smart ass kid! 
Oh, by the way, I'm wearing an 8 year old Timex watch.
(takes a licking and comes back ticking)


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

AHHHH. No of course we don't have watches?! What the f*ck are you talking about? 

I just engraved my 233 Wallstreet with stained titanium (you know the color spectrum shifts as you apply acid to titanium) and then I went to the local jewlrey store with my mommy and daddy and they bought me a pound of perfectly cut diamonds to fit inside my two Apple logos (one on top, one on bottom!)! 

Oh and when I got home, to my surprise, a quad processor G5 was just sitting in my driveway! When I popped the lid, guess what? 16 gigabytes of RAM! That should help my FOUR processors keep it up when I'm _posting on the internet_. 

*fizzle* >.<

Oh... and yeah, I have a watch or two, and they both play music and video! One of them even calls my girlfriend when I say her name! Does yours do that too?


----------



## davebz (Jul 20, 2006)

Yo CJ, You better not mess that watch up.  ANY of the automatic winding, swiss movements are PRECISION INSTRUMENTS.  The artistry and engineering in fine time pieces date back to the late 1700's.  They are works of art that should be well cared for.  Here are a few simple ways to care for your new watch.

1.  Avoid magnets.  (I don't think you want to know what they'll do to a spring.)
2.  DON'T SCRATCH THE CRYSTAL.
3.  BE CAREFULL NOT TO OVERWIND if you use a watch winder.  Run it for a few hours a day if you don't wear the watch much.
4.  Store in it's case when not in use.

My suggestion would be to only wear it for special occasions.  Don't wear it to school ok?  

BTW:  I wear a Citizen EcoDrive Chronograph.  Had this watch for 10 years with no need to change the rechargable battery!
It's primary power is solar with the solar cell concealed in the face.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 20, 2006)

I possess two watches, one expensive (graduation present from eons ago) and one cheapo, neither of which I ever remember to wear. 

You know how a kettle never boils if you watch it, I find that the same with watches; time seems to slow down if you keep looking at them.


----------



## mw84 (Jul 20, 2006)

I never wear a watch, the straps always feel too constrictive to me, so I usually use my phone to tell the time when there isn't a wall clock around. 

£3000 for a watch is a lot though, I don't think I even got that much spent on me for my 21st birthday present, infact I know I didn't. Whatever makes you happy though.

Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## fryke (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm in love with my Rado Ovation Jubilé. My father gave me his original Rado Diastar (over 35 years old, I think) for my 20th birthday back then. I still love that one as well, but I wanted to buy myself my own Rado when I had the money. And one day I did.


----------



## Gig' (Jul 20, 2006)

fryke said:


> I'm in love with my Rado Ovation Jubilé. My father gave me his original Rado Diastar (over 35 years old, I think) for my 20th birthday back then. I still love that one as well, but I wanted to buy myself my own Rado when I had the money. And one day I did.
> 
> I could have bet on it amazing though how Rado is more popular with swiss germans rather than the "Welsch"
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

g/re/p said:


> Anyone who would spend $2000+ for a watch to give
> as a gift to a kid (no offense meant here - you ARE a kid)
> is crazy as far as i am concerned.
> 
> BTW - your watch cost more than a new Intel macbook!


How did I know id get this, I thought that a watch of that quality is more worthwhile as it will last all my life and also I have a job and my business partner are both saving to get macbooks


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

mw84 said:


> I never wear a watch, the straps always feel too constrictive to me, so I usually use my phone to tell the time when there isn't a wall clock around.
> 
> £3000 for a watch is a lot though, I don't think I even got that much spent on me for my 21st birthday present, infact I know I didn't. Whatever makes you happy though.
> 
> Happy birthday by the way.


Yeah its heavy but its worth the struggle


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

g/re/p said:


> I have a Seiko divers watch that i bought with my
> tax refund check about 20 years ago - price was $280
> 
> I also have two Suunto wristop computers.


I love Seiko's they are excellent mechanisms and they are really cheap (for a watch anyway)


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> A new Omega Speedmaster Legend, eh?  Well, I can out brag you, kid.
> My mommy and daddy just bought me a new Porsche 911 Carrera Cabriolet, just for taking out the garbage!  So there!
> P.S.  And the gearshift knob's got a 20 carat perfect cut DeBeers diamond set into it!
> P.P.S.  And in the glove box, is a matched pair of custom made platinum plated Beretta automatic pistols with my name in 24 carat gold, which I'm free to use to blow my friggin' brains out if I scratch my new Porsche 911 Carerra Cabriolet!
> ...



I am not trying to brag I am just trying to ask what watches people have


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Qion said:


> AHHHH. No of course we don't have watches?! What the f*ck are you talking about?
> 
> I just engraved my 233 Wallstreet with stained titanium (you know the color spectrum shifts as you apply acid to titanium) and then I went to the local jewlrey store with my mommy and daddy and they bought me a pound of perfectly cut diamonds to fit inside my two Apple logos (one on top, one on bottom!)!
> 
> ...



Are you a mac user? I am ashamed


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

davebz said:


> Yo CJ, You better not mess that watch up.  ANY of the automatic winding, swiss movements are PRECISION INSTRUMENTS.  The artistry and engineering in fine time pieces date back to the late 1700's.  They are works of art that should be well cared for.  Here are a few simple ways to care for your new watch.
> 
> 1.  Avoid magnets.  (I don't think you want to know what they'll do to a spring.)
> 2.  DON'T SCRATCH THE CRYSTAL.
> ...


Wow your a nice guy, thanks for your tips and comments 
Also That watch is beautiful! I hope it lasts for ever!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> I possess two watches, one expensive (graduation present from eons ago) and one cheapo, neither of which I ever remember to wear.
> 
> You know how a kettle never boils if you watch it, I find that the same with watches; time seems to slow down if you keep looking at them.



That is very true, I feel this all of the time


----------



## Convert (Jul 23, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> I have just got a new watch for my birthday, I have an Omaga Speedmaster Legend, the watch is so nice to wear It looks so nice, I was just wondering If you guys have watches and what one's do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh... sorry, but I can't stand it. I think it's horrible, and the price makes it much worse in my opinion.

And I can't imagine you making this thread if you didn't get a new watch or you didn't get a watch at such a price.

I have this watch. It's simple. I like it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Convert said:


> Ugh... sorry, but I can't stand it. I think it's horrible, and the price makes it much worse in my opinion.
> 
> And I can't imagine you making this thread if you didn't get a new watch or you didn't get a watch at such a price.
> 
> I have this watch. It's simple. I like it.



fair enough, but its not all about looks, my watch will last me all my life and the mechanism is amazing.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 24, 2006)

This Swiss made Citizen watch, which I have proudly owned for two decades, was sat on by a 280 lb Egyptian en route from Aswan to Cairo on a train seat in 1990. It still works to this day, unike the Sony Walkman and prescription glasses that faired less well.


----------



## Convert (Jul 25, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> fair enough, but its not all about looks, my watch will last me all my life and the mechanism is amazing.



I've had mine for a few years. It'll probably break in a few more. It has a ten year warranty. If it breaks after that I'll just buy another one. I think it'd work out much cheaper than yours.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Convert said:


> I've had mine for a few years. It'll probably break in a few more. It has a ten year warranty. If it breaks after that I'll just buy another one. I think it'd work out much cheaper than yours.



Well my watch has a lifetime warranty so I have nothing to worry about, I can pass this watch down my family.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 25, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> This Swiss made Citizen watch, which I have proudly owned for two decades, was sat on by a 280 lb Egyptian en route from Aswan to Cairo on a train seat in 1990. It still works to this day, unike the Sony Walkman and prescription glasses that faired less well.



Very nice Citzen


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 25, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> Very nice Citizen


Yes, wasn't he just (nice one CJ!).


----------



## Boomy (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a Seiko, one of the kinetic ones where it winds as you walk. I can leave it sitting for 2 years, shake it up and it sets itself back to perfect time (I never wear it). I have always been perplexed by this, it blows me away how it can know the time. I swear it even compensates for daylight savings time. Can anyone tell me how it can sit unwound for years and reset itself when I shake it?


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2006)

Energy saving. Something Apple should consider for MacBooks.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 26, 2006)

Boomy said:


> I have a Seiko, one of the kinetic ones where it winds as you walk. I can leave it sitting for 2 years, shake it up and it sets itself back to perfect time (I never wear it). I have always been perplexed by this, it blows me away how it can know the time. I swear it even compensates for daylight savings time. Can anyone tell me how it can sit unwound for years and reset itself when I shake it?




Yes my dad has a few Seiko's they are beautiful the mechanism is the best, and they are cheap as chips (well for a watch)


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 26, 2006)

fryke said:


> Energy saving. Something Apple should consider for MacBooks.



Yeah I also think that they should install something like that or solar panel's etc.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 26, 2006)

so.... your parents spent £2-3k _on your birthday?_

even for my 21st, i got some driving lessons. £200's worth.


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 26, 2006)

Yyyyyeeaaahhh, 21st birthday...no recollection of that at all.


----------



## davebz (Jul 26, 2006)

I had a pint of Guiness on my 21st. birthday.  Unfortunately, not too many pubs in the U.S. serve english pints.  What are they thinking?

"Sorry, those 4 extra ounces are expensive."  LOL!


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a Citizen Eco-Drive that my ex got me for my birthday last year. It's scratched to hell already which makes me wonder how you could live with having an expensive watch.

I never wear it anymore anyways. I spend 90% of my day in front of a computer and I can't stand having it on my wrist while I'm typing. That, and the computer has a clock. ;-)


----------



## Boomy (Jul 27, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> Yes my dad has a few Seiko's they are beautiful the mechanism is the best, and they are cheap as chips (well for a watch)




They are great watches, well made and accurate. Now can anyone tell me the mystery of the kinetic mechanism?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 27, 2006)

davebz said:


> I had a pint of Guiness on my 21st. birthday.  Unfortunately, not too many pubs in the U.S. serve english pints.  What are they thinking?


Most times I walked into bars in the US and asked for a pint the bar staff would titter. Except of course Irish bars.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 27, 2006)

Boomy said:


> They are great watches, well made and accurate. Now can anyone tell me the mystery of the kinetic mechanism?



Kinetic mechanism charges the battery when you move your wrist


----------



## Convert (Jul 27, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> Well my watch has a lifetime warranty so I have nothing to worry about, I can pass this watch down my family.



Awesome. I have nothing to worry about because at the end of the day I've not spent 2-3,000 on a watch... only £17.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 27, 2006)

Convert said:


> Awesome. I have nothing to worry about because at the end of the day I've not spent 2-3,000 on a watch... only £17.



Ditto!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> A new Omega Speedmaster Legend, eh?  Well, I can out brag you, kid.
> My mommy and daddy just bought me a new Porsche 911 Carrera Cabriolet, just for taking out the garbage!  So there!
> P.S.  And the gearshift knob's got a 20 carat perfect cut DeBeers diamond set into it!
> P.P.S.  And in the glove box, is a matched pair of custom made platinum plated Beretta automatic pistols with my name in 24 carat gold, which I'm free to use to blow my friggin' brains out if I scratch my new Porsche 911 Carerra Cabriolet!
> ...


I have a feeling that you dont believe me so I posted some pic's:
Me wearing watch with macosx.com behind:




Me wearing watch:




Me holding watch up to screen:


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 28, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> I have a feeling that you dont believe me so I posted some pic's:
> Me wearing watch with macosx.com behind:
> 
> 
> ...





OMG

Where's the little "rolling eyes" smiley?


----------



## Convert (Jul 28, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> I have a feeling that you dont believe me so I posted some pic's:
> Me wearing watch with macosx.com behind:
> http://macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5833&stc=1&d=1154076689
> Me wearing watch:
> ...



Oh mercy... what happened to the good old days when a watch was a watch, not some token to say "OMG I'M SPECIAL LOL"? Same goes for phones, I have a nice phone, great features, yet it'll last me about a day without actually using it for calls... quite bad... as a phone, but that's another topic.

I'm sorry if I'm hostile but I just get irritated easily when people do this. Don't worry, my family's not poor, my dad earns at least £200,000 post-tax annually without private fees (he's a Dr), but he doesn't buy me £3000 watches. For my 18th I got nothing, but I do prefer it that way anyway. I'm gonna side with Jehovah here, I don't really like the idea of just buying people things for their birthday. I'd rather have someone do something that meant something to them, if anything, for my birthday.

The bottom line is that I hope you've had fun showing off your watch. I think it's fair to say that that is what you were doing... I don't think I would have been compelled to post a topic about watches when I purchased my Timex.

Showing off is something we all do, I'm sure, and mostly it's a bad habit. It's worse when you didn't work one bit for the thing you're showing off though.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 28, 2006)

Thou Shalt Not Covet.


----------



## davebz (Aug 2, 2006)

Real story behind Kinetic movement:

The rotor inside the watch (generator) actually charges a capacitor according to Seiko.  The capacitor used in the watch has the equivalent surface area of something several times it's size.  This is done through etching millions of microscopic holes in the capacitor's membrane.  

Think of this, if you could do this on a bigger scale, you could make one hell of a Tesla Coil!  Allthough, I don't think the neighbors would like you much after firing it up.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 2, 2006)

_I was going to send this via pm, but decided to post it to the thread instead_:

Hey dude, sorry if i have been less than polite to you - i thought about it and decided you are actually pretty cool even if you are very young (grin).

So, please accept my sincere apology. The watch you got is damn nice and i think it is great that you got it for a birthday gift.   

Be sure to take very good care of it!


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Convert would like a receipt for that watch so he could return it. lol
I understand some of you are on budgets and $2000+ is unreasonable for a watch but this is a gift for someone. Consider your first macintosh. You probably didn't pay for it (unless you got in later in the game, were an adult when it came out, ran a wicked lemonade stand) and you spent hours in front of it. Maybe not a good comparison? But a gift nonetheless.


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey wow, that picture of you is actually _exactly_ how I pictured you to look! It's incredibly interesting how stereotypes are generally correct to some degree... but then again, maybe that's just the psychologist in me . 

I do appologize for flying off the handle. I guess it's just tough to be fairly well-off, working for what you earn and have something like this crammed into your cerebrum. Nice watch, but man, I wouldn't have accepted such a gift. 

(Just on a large, pulsating topic that I know everybody is wondering: What do your parents do for a living?)


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 5, 2006)

g/re/p said:


> _I was going to send this via pm, but decided to post it to the thread instead_:
> 
> Hey dude, sorry if i have been less than polite to you - i thought about it and decided you are actually pretty cool even if you are very young (grin).
> 
> ...



Hey, Thanks
I will guard it with my life.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Qion said:


> Hey wow, that picture of you is actually _exactly_ how I pictured you to look! It's incredibly interesting how stereotypes are generally correct to some degree... but then again, maybe that's just the psychologist in me .
> 
> I do appologize for flying off the handle. I guess it's just tough to be fairly well-off, working for what you earn and have something like this crammed into your cerebrum. Nice watch, but man, I wouldn't have accepted such a gift.
> 
> (Just on a large, pulsating topic that I know everybody is wondering: What do your parents do for a living?)



Why Wouldn't you accept the gift?

My Dad: Area51IT Co-Director
My Mum: Fitness Instructor 
My Step Dad: owner of The Notleys Golf Club
My Step Mum: Nurse


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice watch. I would advise not taking it near large lakes. I had a bad experience. 

I'll bet your watch doesn't have a Memo mode, though! (kidding..)


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> Why Wouldn't you accept the gift?



Honestly, it's too much money for something you don't need. I wouldn't accept it for moral values.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 6, 2006)

Qion said:


> Honestly, it's too much money for something you don't need. I wouldn't accept it for moral values.



ok, fair enough.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 18, 2006)

davebz said:


> Real story behind Kinetic movement:
> 
> The rotor inside the watch (generator) actually charges a capacitor according to Seiko.  The capacitor used in the watch has the equivalent surface area of something several times it's size.  This is done through etching millions of microscopic holes in the capacitor's membrane.



My Seiko is having some problems, it ticks 2 seconds (one,two,pause,one,two,pause,etc.) at a time now. And it doesn't "remember" the time when I "re-wind" it. Do you think the capacitor has gone bad?


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 20, 2006)

Boomy said:


> My Seiko is having some problems, it ticks 2 seconds (one,two,pause,one,two,pause,etc.) at a time now. And it doesn't "remember" the time when I "re-wind" it. Do you think the capacitor has gone bad?



Cant you send it back to seiko?


----------



## reed (Aug 21, 2006)

watches are for telling the time not for telling oneself what one wishes to be.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 21, 2006)

reed said:


> watches are for telling the time not for telling oneself what one wishes to be.



thanks for that revelation - no one would have ever thought of that on their own...


----------



## fryke (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess that's only true if your watch doesn't show what you wish to be.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's my watch! It's a Citizen Eco-drive. It's operated by sunlight(yay!).
(I don't know what the problem with the camera is, but it seems to be impossible to get good macro pics.. I did use 2seconds delay between the button press and shooting, but it got blurred anyway..)


----------



## reed (Aug 23, 2006)

I mean really,
  Do we really care about a super-duper watches? A time piece, what. If it doesn't do windows and go down five fathoms or show Greenwhich Mean Time in Cameroon do we really find interest in such an object? If so, why? It's like cell phones. Let us consume and get the latest gadget. Price is no object.
  I bought a new watch in 1981 and it still works fine and yes...it still tells the correct time. Amazing.
  Indeed..."not what I wish to be."


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 23, 2006)

In swedish show-your-stuff-threads, everyone smiles and posts pics of their stuff. There's almost never any discussions about how important they actually are.. I thought it was the same here 

Well, I'm sorry then.


----------



## reed (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Bluefish, 

 What time is it? I don't need the weather nor a movie or the latest music tune. Just the time. Thanks.


----------



## Convert (Aug 23, 2006)

ApeintheShell said:


> I think Convert would like a receipt for that watch so he could return it. lol
> I understand some of you are on budgets and $2000+ is unreasonable for a watch but this is a gift for someone. Consider your first macintosh. You probably didn't pay for it (unless you got in later in the game, were an adult when it came out, ran a wicked lemonade stand) and you spent hours in front of it. Maybe not a good comparison? But a gift nonetheless.



What, for my watch? Nope. I don't know what information you based that conclusion upon, but if that's how you go about forming conclusions, then good luck to ya!  

It's not about budget. My dad could go out and buy me a £5,000 watch for my birthday if he wanted to, but I wouldn't accept it - regardless of my age at the time - because I think it's a horrible waste. In all respect that comparison is a good one yet a bad one. Good in the aspect that we're posting on a macintosh site, thus we can all probably relate, but bad because the uses of a macintosh and a watch are totally different (except in the eyes of Windows fanboys ). I'd feel a lot happier spending £800 on a new macbook (as I did) than on a watch. And in all respect to anyone who would be so kind, I would rather have an £800 laptop compared to an £800 watch as a gift. It's also much easier to lose a watch.

To be honest, my problem - if anything - is that the original poster basically made this thread to show off his watch. What is worse is that it was a gift, if someone had actually worked hard to pay for it, I'd be more lenient. I've seen his other threads, and he's lucky for his background, in a sense (except for the step dad/mum issue, however it came to that, I doubt that he is happy about it), but I hope that whatever his age he grows up. I don't mean that in an insulting fashion, but I mean that I hope he learns at the right time when to dig into his own pocket, because I see some trouble there.


----------



## Convert (Aug 23, 2006)

Bluefish said:


> Here's my watch! It's a Citizen Eco-drive. It's operated by sunlight(yay!).
> (I don't know what the problem with the camera is, but it seems to be impossible to get good macro pics.. I did use 2seconds delay between the button press and shooting, but it got blurred anyway..)



Nice watch, not for me, but still, it's nice. I like the solar power idea, that's pretty efficient.

I'm no expert on cameras but the blur looks rather minimal, perhaps it is simply a fault of a not-so-steady hand (I'm guilty). I don't know what camera you have, but on my camera, you have to be a certain distance (i.e. not too close, not too far) and there is usually a red rectangle in the centre that turns green after holding the button down, and when it turns green, I take the picture and it's usually fine.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 24, 2006)

reed said:


> Hey Bluefish,
> 
> What time is it? I don't need the weather nor a movie or the latest music tune. Just the time. Thanks.




I don't have iTunes in it and i don't have a weather forecast in it


----------



## reed (Aug 24, 2006)

Bluefish,

How about the latest video clips? Or what's cooking with Tom Cruise? If not.....
then chuck it!


 Just kidding.

   It's ten to ten here.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 25, 2006)

yarr


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2006)

Tak tak. Cute blonds and long winters. Yarr indeed. Cheers Bluefish.


----------

